# ITT: Tell Us What You Will Do when the Pandemic Ends



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2020)

1. Party
2. McDonalds
3. Probably visit family.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 4, 2020)

Kinda missing sporting events and dinners/coffee hangouts


----------



## Island (Apr 4, 2020)

I was planning a trip to Toronto in the summer, but it'll have to wait until quarantine ends.

And I'm planning to build a new PC soon-ish, but I want to be 100% sure my job is safe before I drop $2,000 on computer hardware.


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 4, 2020)

ima keep my mask on. cept I'll be bacc using it for robbing instead of being a good citizen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 4, 2020)

Pick up where I left off, aggressively looking for gigs and marketing myself. I had a plan that was steps from being realized when this shit all started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 5, 2020)

Find someone to smash.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 5, 2020)

Visit my family


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2020)

I will definitely get together with my friends, because it has been nearly a month since I was last able to see them; I shall invite them to play at my local game store and then have dinner at a restaurant, and I really hope that that wish can become a reality, sooner, rather than later.



Island said:


> And I'm planning to build a new PC soon-ish, but I want to be 100% sure my job is safe before I drop $2,000 on computer hardware.



Are you planning to play graphically-intense video games or engage in high-end graphic design?


----------



## Island (Apr 5, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you planning to play graphically-intense video games or engage in high-end graphic design?


Yes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 5, 2020)

Island said:


> Yes.



Are you saying yes to both options, or to only one of them?


----------



## savior2005 (Apr 5, 2020)

Hookers


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2020)

Probably nothing.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Are you saying yes to both options, or to only one of them?


Yes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

1. Have sex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2020)

most people are currently not having sex as a result of the lockdown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sad to hear that; why will you do nothing when the plague is over?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No i last had sex 3 weeks ago and im already having withdrawals


----------



## Island (Apr 6, 2020)

tfw yet another KCC thread degenerates into DDJ wanting to have sex


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I wish that I could say that I sympathize with you, but I have gone for far longer than that without engaging in sexual activity, and I am managing as best as I can; I actually am envious of that, as going three weeks without sexual activity would actually be an improvement from my current situation.


I went 20 years a virgin so i can empathise somewhat.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2020)

the day ddj finally gets laid is the day the kcc will die


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the day ddj finally gets laid is the day the kcc will die



I am not certain what emotion to express in response to this post.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not certain what emotion to express in response to this post.


this is the perfect ddj post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2020)

yes


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

I should hang around here more often.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Apr 6, 2020)

also, obligatory "quote deez"


----------



## Island (Apr 6, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the day ddj finally gets laid is the day the kcc will die


talk about going out with a bang


----------



## Ashi (Apr 6, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> the day ddj finally gets laid is the day the kcc will die


Oh damn you’re right


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 6, 2020)

Atlantic Storm said:


> yes



Thank you very much.



Island said:


> talk about going out with a bang



May I also please quote this post in my signature?


----------



## Xel (Apr 6, 2020)

Uh... try to earn back my money and survive?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am sad to hear that; why will you do nothing when the plague is over?


Because there's really not much to do


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

Jim said:


> Because there's really not much to do


Why did you disagree jim, dont you want to have sex?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Why did you disagree jim, dont you want to have sex?


sex is overrated


----------



## Sufex (Apr 6, 2020)

Jim said:


> sex is overrated


Is this From experience?


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Is this From experience?


I'm a virgin


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 6, 2020)

I left virginity behind a long time ago, and enjoy sex (and miss it)... but I kinda agree with Jim? 

I mean, it's fun, feels great, a unique experience I think all consenting adults should give a try... but we kinda put it up on a pedestal.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 7, 2020)

Jim said:


> I'm a virgin


Alright


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 7, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> I left virginity behind a long time ago, and enjoy sex (and miss it)... but I kinda agree with Jim?
> 
> I mean, it's fun, feels great, a unique experience I think all consenting adults should give a try... but we kinda put it up on a pedestal.



I mean, funny enough I was being lazy with it pre-lockdown but now that I'm literally not allowed to, I REALLY wanna.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 7, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> I mean, funny enough I was being lazy with it pre-lockdown but now that I'm literally not allowed to, I REALLY wanna.


Tell me about it. I literally broke up with my ex gf right before lock down. Imagine how i feel.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 7, 2020)

Sufex said:


> Tell me about it. I literally broke up with my ex gf right before lock down. Imagine how i feel.



Damn, that timing's a sunnuva bitch. I at least have a few months between my last fuck.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Apr 7, 2020)

For me nothing has changed


----------



## wibisana (Apr 7, 2020)

play with my daughter
go to mall, beach, zoo, places she likes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 7, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was not asking you.



Yes.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 7, 2020)

Visit family. I'm very excited for the arrival of my first niece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 8, 2020)

1) get into grad school while finishing undergrad online

2) get laid in an ocean of p#$$y... I predict baby boom levels of action and im not letting that go to waste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 8, 2020)

Get back into Taekwondo. 
Go to the aquarium. 
Travel to other states and/countries. Actually maybe just sticking to states this year. 
Visiting friends or them coming to visit and us going some place. 
Family dinners. Kinda miss that actually.


----------



## Stein (Apr 9, 2020)

Probably go clubbing. Avoided it for years 'cause I'm super introverted, went once just before quarantine started and managed to let loose a bit and it felt great tbh. Wanna enjoy it while I'm still in my early 20s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 9, 2020)

Go to a concert. I was going to see Killswitch Engage last month, but their gig near me got canceled due to the Coronavirus outbreak. I was going to use a lot of this summer for concerts, but this epidemic has shot that plan to hell. My only hope is that it's over by the time Rebel Rock rolls around in September.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 11, 2020)

Eat something without having to wash my hands first.

You know living a rebel.


----------



## Francyst (Apr 12, 2020)

Oooooooooooooof


----------



## Karasu (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm going to ride out on my motorcycle and see some friends, sit and have an epic meal (read steak) and a few drinks. Might go hit Vegas - really craving summer sun and people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Apr 13, 2020)

Find a nice Jewish girl to spit in my mouth.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Apr 14, 2020)

One thing I really need to do is get a haircut. I haven't had my hair trimmed in a year and it's in such bad shape right now.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

The Quarantine hasn't really affected me as much as it has the rest of you, but I can say one thing: shit better be over by summer time.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> @Mider T, why did you dislike my post? What was wrong with it?


It has too much Dis


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> The Quarantine hasn't really affected me as much as it has the rest of you, but I can say one thing: shit better be over by summer time.



I can agree with you about that; if I miss Independence Day or Halloween, this year, due to Covid-19, I will not be happy, to put it mildly.



Mider T said:


> It has too much Dis



I know that I should not be asking this, but what is "dis?"


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that I should not be asking this, but what is "dis?"


Dis Dih (Dick)


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> I left virginity behind a long time ago, and enjoy sex (and miss it)... but I kinda agree with Jim?
> 
> I mean, it's fun, feels great, a unique experience I think all consenting adults should give a try... but we kinda put it up on a pedestal.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 16, 2020)

Get a haircut


----------



## JJ Baloney (Apr 17, 2020)

I wanna see the doctor about possibly having endometriosis.

I also wanna work and save up.
EDIT: ....Because I want to move out.


----------



## Sufex (Apr 20, 2020)

Michael Lucky said:


> Get a haircut


That too

Loooking like this rn


----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 20, 2020)

Nep Nep said:


> Find someone to smash.


Yes!!! Or meet the person you already found.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 21, 2020)

*Stay as home just as before the pandemic 

Enjoy snacks and naps 

Nothing really changed honestly *


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2020)

Thinking may go to NYC after this, sleep on some couches and check out the night life. I'm itching for some crazy adventures.
Also been contemplating moving somewhere really far and exotic, but not soon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Apr 28, 2020)

Might make a dash to the beach first once the pandemic dies down more


----------



## Raniero (Apr 28, 2020)

Finally take leave and go see my family. I'm stationed on the east coast, family is in California, and haven't seen most of them since November thanks to the travel restrictions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2020)

I'll go on hikes and camping trips, they're hobbies I planned to get into this year but haven't had the chance to yet.

And definitely going to the barber as well.


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (May 21, 2020)

Same as always


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 22, 2020)

Sufex said:


> That too
> 
> Loooking like this rn



Don't seem like much of a problem. You look very powerful.


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2020)

Thinking of taking my dog to a beach too.


----------



## jesusus (May 22, 2020)

Nothing i guess


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2020)

It would be nice to not have to wear gloves when walking outside. I can stand masks but the gloves drive.me.insane...


----------



## Swarmy (May 24, 2020)

Shake someone's hand... IN PUBLIC!


----------



## Sunrider (May 24, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Shake someone's hand... IN PUBLIC!


We got a rebel over here!


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2020)

Ugh I'm so tempted to go hang out today .


----------



## Rinoa (May 24, 2020)

Visit my family
Hug my closest friends and family
Hang out with my friends- beach sounds perfect
Travel


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2020)

Rinoa said:


> Visit my family
> Hug my closest friends and family
> Hang out with my friends- beach sounds perfect
> Travel



Awesome, travel where?


----------

